# Ihr computer wurde Gesperrt. (Abzocke)



## speedracer (22. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich war gerade ein bisschen im internet surfen und plötzlich hatte ich folgendes Bild auf meiem pc ich weiss das das eine abzocke ist aber ich weiss nicht mehr wie man das wieder los wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir einer sagen wie das nochmal war 

mfg speedracer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Kleinen Besuch bei Kino.to oder so abgestattet und U Cash eingefangen, müßtest du hier mal schauen da es viele Unterarten gibt


----------



## speedracer (22. Dezember 2012)

danke erstmal ich lasse das mal laufen dann sehen wir weiter.

mfg speedracer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

Viel Glück


----------



## Gast20190124 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wie fängt man sich den ein? Und wird der von der Antivirensoftware erkannt bevor er schaden anrichtet?


----------



## Koyote (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte in 9 Jahren 3 Schädlinge aufm Pc. Wenn ich mir mal nen pc von nem Freund anschaue, der Photoshop und Co. "Gekauft" hat, kann ich die Anzahl meiner bisherigen Viren hoch 3 nehmen um seinen aktuellen Bestand zu erhalten. 

Solche Software hängt meist im Autostart und deaktiviert die prozessverwaltung und Co.


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2012)

BUNDESTROJANER V2 - Entfernen 4 Lösungen [HD] [german] - YouTube


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. Dezember 2012)

*An dem TE*: Du kannst dir aussuchen entweder mit rescure CD booten oder Betriebsystem neu installieren. Seit Windows 8 geht die zweite Option ziemlich flott


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2012)

Was auf gut wirkt ist Heise: c't Desinfect.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Dezember 2012)

Nicht hilfreiche Beiträge sind bitte zu unterlassen. Entsprechende Beiträge ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## System_Crasher (23. Dezember 2012)

Hey speedracer 

Ein Kollege von mir hatte das gleiche Problem gehabt. Mit dem Kaspersky Rescue Disk, welches du kostenlos beim Kaspersky runterladen kannst, habe ich den Virus entfernt.

1) wie gesagt, das Kaspersky Rescue Disk runterladen
2) die runtergeladene Datei ist eine Iso-Datei. Diese Datei musst du auf eine CD brennen (rechts klick auf die Iso-Datei > Öffnen mit > Windows-Brenner für Datenträgerabbilder)
3) von der Kaspersky Rescue Disk booten. ( Boot-Reihenfolge im bios einstellen oder mit den Tasten F1 - F12 . Mehr Infos im Benutzerhandbuch deines Mainboards )
4) beim Kaspersky Rescue Disk "Startmenü" innerhalb von 10 Sekunden eine beliebige Taste drücken.
5) Deutsch als Sprache auswählen
6) Kaspersky Rescue Disk. Textmodus auswählen
7) Lizenzbestimmungen mit der Taste A zustimmen
8) Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker auswählen
9) Der WindowsUnlocker arbeitet jetzt für eine kurze Weile. Und wenn ".../NTUSER.DAT wurde erfolgreich geöffnet" erscheint, ist den Computer wieder entsperrt. Mit einer beliebiger Taste bestätigen.
10) Computer neustarten ohne die Kaspersky Rescue Disk
11) Nun bist du wieder auf deinem Computer 

Um ganz Sicher zu sein, das auch alle Viren weg sind,
im Windows einen normalen Viren-Check machen mit Free Avast oder Free Avira.

Ich hoffe meine Anleitung hat dir etwas gebracht.

Mfg
System_Crasher


----------



## speedracer (23. Dezember 2012)

@ Research

Danke für den youtube link diese methode hat am besten funktioniert mein pc ist jetzt wieder sauber. 

Mfg Speedracer


----------



## Research (23. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du bei Youtube bist, weißt du wie du den Jungs Danke sagen kannst. Die machen ständig solch nützliche Sachen.


----------



## joasas (24. Dezember 2012)

PC abschalten, mit Live CD aktuelle Dokumente exportieren, diese überprüfen, den Rest aus einem Backup wieder zurückspielen (OS komplett neu aufsetzen) und dann hast du wieder ein System mit dem du arbeiten kannst. Ein einmal (unkontrolliert) kompromittiertes System ist nicht sicher.


----------



## speedracer (10. Januar 2013)

mal noch eine frage dazu gibt es einen Virenscanner der sowas erkennt den meiner hat es nicht erkannt ?

ich habe AVG Free drauf

Mfg speedracer


----------



## joasas (10. Januar 2013)

Prinzipbedingt kann ein Virenscanner das erst Tage nach erscheinend des "Virus" diesen erkennen. Diese Analyse ist ein Witz, wenn man etwas Ahnung hat umgeht man das geschickt.


----------

